

Unintentionally in YC - ajiang
https://medium.com/@andrewjiang/unintentionally-in-yc-9dd0ccbaeb44

======
healthenclave
I had the great pleasure of meeting up with Paul and Eric at a Data Science
Meetup in SF. Both of them were very smart and driven in their passion. Eric
explained to me in great length why and how they were doing -- Bayesimpact.

Wish you guyz all the success

------
gault8121
Andrew and his team have been working incredibly hard. It's great to see that
YC is making an effort to find and support mission driven organizations.

------
pnathan
"""For the first two months in the bay, I slept on a tiny bed, lived off of
scrambled eggs and ramen, and worked out of downtown Berkeley in an effort to
keep my burn rate low. """

As someone who is married and the sole provider, this sounds (1) enviable and
(2) completely undoable without a total life disruption.

Best of luck!

------
soneca
Well, I would add something to the conclusion: _" For the would-be founders
out there waiting for the right time to leave their jobs and build their dream
startup, don’t wait."_ Don't wait, and don't leave your jobs.

They didn't until they have secured funding and it worked out for them.

~~~
ajiang
Well, just to clarify, I had quit my job well before getting into YC, and it
was really helpful to have at least one person be full-time and pushing ahead
during the day.

It's true that Paul and Eric didn't quit their jobs until YC, but at the rate
we were going, they likely wouldn't have kept them for long given how much
time they were spending on Bayes Impact.

My conclusion is just as it is: don't wait. Get started however you can. If
you need to stay at your job, start now. If you can leave and devote your full
attention, even better - start now.

------
talltofu
Congratulations on your incredible journey and all the best

------
ajaymehta
Loved reading this and will make a donation. So cool to see YC reaching out to
startup non-profits that are on their way to making a big difference.

~~~
ajiang
Thanks Ajay! We also have been looking to integrate Tilt for a campaign to our
site, would love to chat :)

------
meowface
Awesome read. I hope it's inspirational to others with non-profits or those
wishing to start non-profits.

------
saanilb
All the best... Was super excited to read the news about watsi, and Y decided
to accept for the program. Happy to see that more and more nonprofits to join
the program.

------
vjvj
Enjoyed reading this Andrew, thanks for sharing. Email headed your way
shortly!

